# Rectal Prolapse? Could this be it?



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

It sounds like to me you should go to the Emergency Room and insist that they check this out. If your Doctor hasn't even bothered to examine you in this area, you should fire him/her from the get go. The ER will be forced to at least take a look and this should ease your mind that at least it has been examined. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have what I assume to be a slight prolapse on the left side. After a bowel movement, I often have to push back the protruding colon back in. I mentioned this before my colonoscopy in October but the doctor didnt comment further and I wonder if it was overlooked. sometimes in work, I have to go to the bathroom to push back the prolapse, perhaps sitting aggravates it.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Oceannir, ask your doctor for a test know as a defogram. It checks for pelvic floor and rectal prolapse problems. That is probably the only way to find out for certain. It is not a lot of fun (google it), butt is relatively fast and painless.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And that could be a functional rather than structural problem. For both some sort of pelvic floor testing. Make sure everything relaxes when it should relax as well as any structural issues.Without testing it may be hard to know exactly which issue down there is going on.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually for the incorrect muscles issues they do biofeedback training to retrain the "relax signal" means "relax" so that you can go much more easily when you need to.


----------

